# "Thanks"?



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 6, 2007)

I notice a feature on Specktra.net  about giving thanks to posts? What is this & how can i do it?

I did a search for this & didn't find much. Thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 6, 2007)

If you asked a question about something & people answered, or you found a specific post helpful, etc you can click on the "thanks" button, and then it adds to the persons reputation.  The same can be left for you by others who found you helpful, liked your post etc.  You can leave it for anything you want to say "thanks" to


----------



## Dawn (Dec 7, 2007)

If you check out this thread, it should answer your question!


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

.....


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Lol my button disapears sometimes  too ...then it magically apperas lol ..but I think you can still leave thanks by adding to someone reputation with that little scale icon u see by the user names ..I think.. 

I just believe my Thanks buttons goes on break sometimes...=P


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

.....


----------



## Dawn (Jan 7, 2008)

Well...  if it is disappearing in areas where it shouldn't be, please let us know.  Here is where is should/shouldn't be.  Thanks!

This feature is not enabled in the following forums:

    * For Sale & Swap
    * For Sale & Swap Europe
    * Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests
    * Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests Europe
    * Welcome Forum


The feature is enabled for only the first post in the following forums:

    * FOTD
    * Shameless Promotions
    * Announcements


All other forums are open for any post to be thanked. There is no option to disable this feature at this time. I hope you enjoy this feature, I think it is much needed!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 8, 2008)

the only forum that I noticed that it was missing that it used to be in was tutorials but..meh oh well I can live without it


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

...


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 13, 2008)

HI all, New question but on the subject of "thanks"

So everytime i thank someone, it gives the thank and then directs me to a page that says i don't have access to it. weird...
it's just a pain to always have to press the back button to get out of it or click forum again. 
this happen to anyone else?


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I've tried thanking people by clicking the reputation button but it still says I've never thanked anyone.

Is this a bug, or...?


----------



## redambition (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I've tried thanking people by clicking the reputation button but it still says I've never thanked anyone.

Is this a bug, or...?_

 
giving reputation via the reputation button won't add to your "thanks" count. To add to your "thanks" count you have to press the thanks button that appears at the bottom of a post.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_giving reputation via the reputation button won't add to your "thanks" count. To add to your "thanks" count you have to press the thanks button that appears at the bottom of a post._

 
The only buttons I've ever seen are the multiquote, quote and quick reply buttons. Hmmm...


----------



## Janice (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_The only buttons I've ever seen are the multiquote, quote and quick reply buttons. Hmmm..._

 
Some people don't have the Thanks! button. It's a known issue I haven't been able to find solution for.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Some people don't have the Thanks! button. It's a known issue I haven't been able to find solution for._

 
Okay, thank you =)


----------



## mreichert (Apr 13, 2008)

*How come I can't thank people for their posts anymore?*

There's no "thanks" button on the posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And, I'd like to thank some people- any advice??


----------



## Janice (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had a few reports recently of people losing their Thanks! button. I have no answer for why/when/how or a fix for it at this time.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How come I can't thank people for their posts anymore?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_There's no "thanks" button on the posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And, I'd like to thank some people- any advice??_

 
All you can do is click on the scale at the left to add to their reputation. The one good thing is that you can give an explanation in the box that opens up.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 26, 2008)

Should I delete my account and make a new one? I'm sad that I can't thank others. 

I'm using internet explorer, should i try browsing in Firefox?


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't see the thanks buttons any more, but apparently I did at one time as there is a history of a few on my account. What is the little thumb under the text box? Does that like it on Facebook or something? It never prompted a FB box when I clicked it thinking it was the thanks button...


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 22, 2015)

PixieSprinkles said:


> I don't see the thanks buttons any more, but apparently I did at one time as there is a history of a few on my account. What is the little thumb under the text box? Does that like it on Facebook or something? It never prompted a FB box when I clicked it thinking it was the thanks button...


  The thumbs-up button IS the Thanks button. :nods:


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 22, 2015)

OK, well then I guess I _do_ see it! lol Thank you! =)


----------

